# ألحان صوم يونان والصوم الكبير كاملة للمعلم ابراهيم عياد



## hany13 (26 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة وانتو طيبين


ده طقس الصوم الكبير وصوم يونان النبى بصوت المعلم إبراهيم عياد


الطقس كامل وبالنسبة للأسبزمس العربى حملته بصوت المعلم فرج عبد المسيح


لأنه غير موجود فى الطقس إللى عمله المعلم إبراهيم


منتظر ردكم ولو فيه أى سؤال أو إستفسار ممكن نحاول نجاوب عليه مع بعض ونستفيد


من أجمل أصوام السنة


حمل من هنا


http://www.4shared.com/dir/29344185/12cc05b6/___.html​*


----------



## hany13 (26 يناير 2010)

ودى عظة جميلة جدا لأبونا متياس نصر عن تاريخ ألحان الصوم الكبير

http://www.4shared.com/file/207746680/3e0e8906/____-___.html​


----------



## hany13 (27 يناير 2010)

الموضوع الأصلى وجروب الألحان على الفيس بوك

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=app_2373072738&gid=22095218712#/topic.php?uid=22095218712&topic=13236​


----------



## hany13 (27 يناير 2010)

*اسف الرابط تانى

http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=22095218712&topic=13236​*


----------

